# Grounding Electrobe size



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a 1200 Amp service 3 phase, what size is the grounding electrode to main service with (3) 600 mcm parallel runs?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cobra50 said:


> I have a 1200 Amp service 3 phase, what size is the grounding electrode to main service with (3) 600 mcm parallel runs?


 
250.66:whistling2:


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 250.66:whistling2:


 I know Table 250.66:whistling2: I'm just not in my office and someone just asked me that question.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3/0 is the largest so it is 3/0- I am assuming copper.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cobra50 said:


> I have a 1200 Amp service 3 phase, what size is the grounding electrode to main service with (3) 600 mcm parallel runs?


 

Sorry, we get lots of "homework" questions.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I second the 3/0.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cobra50 said:


> I have a 1200 Amp service 3 phase, what size is the grounding *electrode* to main service with (3) 600 mcm parallel runs?


Are you referring to the ground rod or the size of the wire?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Are you referring to the ground rod or the size of the wire?


 I believe he is talking about the water or the steel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't think of a reason to use one more than 3/4" and probably 8 feet long.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're installing a 1200 amp service and you have to ask on a forum what the GEC size is? Better get a real electrician!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> You're installing a 1200 amp service and you have to ask on a forum what the GEC size is? Better get a real electrician!


Nitro- that isn't fair. There are many guys who are confused when the conductor size is not exactly listed in the table. Were you certain the first time you did everything?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL! True, true. I just get frustrated with companies who have people running jobs that really don't have a clue about basic things they should have under their belts.

If this guy came back with I checked 250 and saw this but have a question about that. Rock on. But we're in the field today trying to get our 1200 amp service in and we really don't have a clue is a bit different.


----------

